# Help!!!looking for missing person in manila



## Search (Sep 20, 2008)

we are looking for our son missing in Manila since the end of August.He's an American,25 years old,his name is Evgeniy.He went to Manila to see his girlfriend Sheena.Maybe someone has seen him.We have photos of him and his girlfriend.
Thanks for any information .We'll be grateful for any advice,any useful phone numbers,etc.


----------



## crayons (Oct 2, 2008)

Search said:


> we are looking for our son missing in Manila since the end of August.He's an American,25 years old,his name is Evgeniy.He went to Manila to see his girlfriend Sheena.Maybe someone has seen him.We have photos of him and his girlfriend.
> Thanks for any information .We'll be grateful for any advice,any useful phone numbers,etc.


I hope everything turns out okay. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You posted this before, didn't you, in the Rest of the World Forum? I'm sorry you haven't had any information, but I don't think this forum is the best place to find information. I think you should be postibng in forums that cater to travelers rather than people who live abroad.


----------



## gillbates (Feb 21, 2009)

Have you tried contacting the US embassy in Manila? Perhaps you should start from there.


----------



## NYC1800 (Sep 19, 2008)

try to get in touch also with Bureau of Imigration, Manila


----------

